# List of Movies, Shows?



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there a way to get a list of Movies and shows available through streaming on Netflix without signing up?

Yes I know https://signup.netflix.com/browseselection lists the most popular selections. But that isn't all I'm looking for.

And yes, I know one can get a free month - but I'm reluctant to give my credit card without knowledge of what I'm getting into, and without knowledge of how easy it is to cancel. (I had that problem with a major cell phone company - they claimed it took a few months to turn off auto-pay.)

The web page is remarkably uninformative. If people didn't know what it was through other means, I can't imagine many people signing up. A simple searchable text format list would be a huge improvement to their website.

I'm asking a similar question on the Hulu forum...


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

As you were assured in that Hulu thread, it's very easy to cancel service with Netflix. I know since I've done it a couple of times. And no, I can't and won't provide a comprehensive list of their video offerings.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here you go... http://instantwatcher.com/


----------



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

instantwatcher.com is exactly what I wanted. Excellent page!

Incomprehensible that Netflix doesn't do this themselves. 

Glad to hear that credit card stuff isn't a problem.

Thanks, guys/gals.


----------

